
Jepsen is a useful weapon for strong data consistency in a distributed system - jamie-vesoft
https://medium.com/nebula-graph/practice-jepsen-test-framework-in-nebula-graph-2c07b37466cc
======
jamie-vesoft
Jepsen is the actual benchmark for a distributed system. And it deserves the
popularity.

